# Looking for a remote biller/coder w/ experience



## cbuckhaulter (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a remote biller/coder with a minimum of 5 years experience to work as independent contractor. Prefer someone who has NueMD software experience and has worked in more than one specialty. If interested, please email resume with cover letter to cara.buckhaulter@gmail.com.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 24, 2013)

What company is this for? WHat type of comapny?
Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Jun 24, 2013)

a little more info would help determine if someone was truly interested (company name would be a great place to start!). and.. if I may add, ... a gmail email account, leaves a lot to be desired when sending personal information such as a resume to a,...hmm.... company?
I'm just saying


----------

